# 7 String Acoustic



## Mastodude (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been looking around at 7 string acoustics and they seem to be kind of hard to find and fairly expensive. I'm assuming this isn't a totally new idea, but could I convert a classical acoustic into a 7-string? I figured the wider necks would work better with 7 strings, but I don't know a whole lot about 7 strings. I was thinking about doing this as a project with a cheap classical from my local guitar shop. Do you guys think it would be worth it?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Feb 20, 2011)

if its with a 50$ classic from a pawnshop. do it. if its worth it. get something really really good. and then work with that


----------



## Mastodude (Feb 20, 2011)

How would I go about doing this? Would I replace the nut and bridge with a 7 string nut and bridge? Also, would the nut from an electric guitar sound crappy on an acoustic?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhh i dont know if itd sound crappy. but youd need to replace tuners, nut, bridge, and drill where the bridge is to widen it, very slightly so its evened out. im not the smartest on stuff like that so just start a build thread and ask around


----------



## thewildturkey (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a nylon acoustic, this is a great idea. I have no idea what the scale length is but sounds like a good, small project.

Keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## Mastodude (Feb 20, 2011)

The main thing I'm worried about is modifying the headstock to accommodate a seventh string. If I replaced the headstock entirely I'm worried it would end up costing less to just buy a 7-string acoustic. I know with actual 7-string classicals they just make the left side of the headstock longer, but I was thinking about having the holey-thing where the tuners go drilled out like this (see pic with my mad MS Paint skills). Would there be any danger in doing this to the guitar?

[IMG=http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/596/headstockmod.jpg][/IMG]

If you have any other ideas, please let me know.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 20, 2011)

I know someone did this not too long ago on here, but I can't find the thread. But it is definitely possible, you just have to cut a new nut and make a new bridge, then probably trim the headstock down.


----------



## Mastodude (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> I know someone did this not too long ago on here, but I can't find the thread. But it is definitely possible, you just have to cut a new nut and make a new bridge, then probably trim the headstock down.



What do you mean by trimming the headstock down?


----------



## Michael Broyan (Feb 20, 2011)

try to find so called russian 7 string acoustic. They are very common in Russia, as in Russian classic guitar school they're kinda a standart.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 20, 2011)

Mastodude said:


> What do you mean by trimming the headstock down?


He converted a 12 string, now I remember. My mistake. I imagine a classical neck should be thick enough too though.


----------



## Mastodude (Feb 20, 2011)

Michael Broyan said:


> try to find so called russian 7 string acoustic. They are very common in Russia, as in Russian classic guitar school they're kinda a standart.


Don't know if this is Russian, but this is the cheapest 7-string acoustic I've found: Amazon.com: Giannini GWNC1/7 Sevilha Classical Guitar (Acoustic, Nylon, 7-String): Musical Instruments


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want to convert an existing acoustic, I would recommend ising a 12-string. They have wider necks and nuts, so string spacing wouldn't be too narrow on the finished piece.

I would fill the headstock tuner holes, redrill for 7 tuners, and trim the headstock down (as 12-string heads are pretty big).

You will need to make a new nut. A blank tuaq nut from GraphTech should suffice, as long as it is wide enough. You can use needle files to cut the slots for the strings.

You will also need to make a new bridge and saddle assembly, since the 12-stringer will have 12 holes. You can get a bridge blank from LMI: Guitar Bridge Blanks


----------



## Explorer (Feb 21, 2011)

As I've done a bit of downtuning on acoustics, and own a heavily repaired Ibanez acoustic 7-stirng, I hope that my observations might be helpful.

First off, have you ever played an acoustic bass guitar? You know how it doesn't really have much drive? Your lowest note will be like that, especially if you tune lower than D2... *unless* you're using something with a larger body.

My Ibanez has the body of an acoustic jumbo, and it's good. Similarly, my converted Rainsong baritone manages to pump out the sound. However, one of my dreads which has a low C2 is pretty weak at the bottom.

Secondly, the lower you go, the more the bridge saddle has to be moved back, sometimes by a major amount. The bridge on most 6- and 12-strings is in the sweet spot for a low E2, and the 12-string sometimes comes shorter in order to have enough width to correctly intonate the thinnest string on the low E course, E3. On my Ibanez, I had to get the old bridge saddle slot filled in, and the new one to enable tuning correctly to B1 required moving the saddle back a quarter inch from its original position.

Having used full fifths tuning on acoustic, I know that even a C2 on the bottom note can wind up being out of tune on the bottom string/course, and it shows in any chordwork. 

I'll be interested in hearing about how your experiment goes, but it's worth noting that, unlike an electric with pickups, an acoustic has limitations in terms of the relationship between lowest pitch and body size, and one can't just screw back the bridge saddle screws.

Good luck!


----------



## astm (Feb 21, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> He converted a 12 string, now I remember. My mistake. I imagine a classical neck should be thick enough too though.


Here's the thread. He claims that he did it with less than 200 euros.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...inger-7-string-done-acoustic-mod-project.html


----------



## ZIL (Jun 14, 2011)

hey hey, i have a 7 string made from a 6 string guitar...
and i just spend ONLY $1 for this.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just dont use steel strings. Classicals are made for nylon strings which have much less tension. Most of the time they dont even have truss rods.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 14, 2011)

I got a Giannini GW79873pu whatchamajiggy for $450 on Craigslist. 7 string nylon acoustic.


----------



## sage (Jun 15, 2011)

I checked out that 12 string to 7 string conversion. Super cool idea in principle. While I liked his string retainer idea, couldn't one plug the 12 string bridge pin holes with dowels and glue, sand it down all pretty like, and then drill 7 bridge pin holes and get a more organic looking result?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2011)

sage said:


> I checked out that 12 string to 7 string conversion. Super cool idea in principle. While I liked his string retainer idea, couldn't one plug the 12 string bridge pin holes with dowels and glue, sand it down all pretty like, and then drill 7 bridge pin holes and get a more organic looking result?


Absolutely, I think he just didn't feel like it


----------



## acousticmodder (Jun 7, 2014)

I have made a 7/8 string out of a 12 string acoustic guitar with a low B and double coursed high b string. I used a 7 string bone nut with 2 additional cuts for the 8 string setup with even spacing. It works awesome and has a very unique sound.


----------



## 7stg (Jun 7, 2014)

how about this
Acoustics AEL - AEL207E | Ibanez guitars


----------

